

300+ Mt. Gox passwords cracked - gulbrandr
http://twitter.com/#!/kaepora/status/82552527555530752

======
gulbrandr
direct links:

<http://pastebin.com/r3hYJYLa>

<https://uloadr.com/u/CF.txt>

